

Linux 3.11's feature set now confirmed - tellarin
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-for-Workgroups-Linux-3-11-s-feature-set-now-confirmed-1917712.html

======
mwexler
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_3.1x#Windows_for_Workgr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_3.1x#Windows_for_Workgroups_3.11)
if you don't get the reference... Well played, Sir Linus.

------
nly
Compressed swap looks interesting

~~~
TheCraiggers
I'm all for options, but isn't swap slow enough as it is already without
adding additional overhead?

Even on tiny embedded devices, storage is cheaper than cycles IMO.

~~~
bodyfour
As others have pointed out, the point of zswap is to "swap" in and out of RAM.

I'd like to add that your premise is faulty anyway: since compressed objects
are smaller doing I/O on them is faster. As long as cost of the I/O you saved
is less than the cost of doing the compression, it's faster not slower.
Transparently compressed I/O usually uses high-speed algorithms (LZ4, LZO,
etc) to take advantage of this effect.

Also, when a machine is swapping you'll usually find that the CPU is near idle
since useful work is blocked on the swap I/O. Spending a little CPU time to
speed up that I/O is a win.

~~~
TheCraiggers
An enlightening response. Thank you.

------
TheCraiggers
Not sure about the new icon, but the name is winning.

------
CanSpice
That website looks like it was designed right around Windows 3.11's release.
Yikes.

